# ati tool new feature, please :)



## adolfotregosa (Jun 23, 2006)

i'm a laptop user with ati x700 and to shutdown the fan i have to use ati powerplay feature. It would be nice if you guys could add and automatic powerplay like you do with the clocks. When 3d is required push ati powerplay to max performance, when in 2d lower the clocks but using ati powerplay 

thank you


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 24, 2006)

I thought ATITool could already control the fans?


----------



## adolfotregosa (Jun 24, 2006)

the fan that starts is the cpu fan but if the gpu gets hot it also starts


----------

